# Things to do in Maadi....!



## PurplePlumb

Hi,I am at work all day 6 days a week, my wife is at home and our son is at School during the days.We are a British family and moved here in April, my wife finds it hard to go out and meet people as she can't speak Arabic.* Is there any nice clubs she can join during the day to meet new people.Also my son is 7 years old and we are not sure of any local clubs for him.* Does anyone know of any fun clubs/parks/football clubs etc that we can join for him....* At present he goes to School and comes home and that is his only entertainment for him.* Any ideas to help us out...???


----------



## Jacky

Hi! I used to live in Cairo and am moving back next week. There are British clubs in Mohandiseen and in Heliopoilis which are a little like family pubs, but with gardens and entertainment too. Check out the BCA clubs by doing a google search and you will find their site and address. They also arrange days away to the beach areas occasionally. It's a start. In Heliopolis there are lots of malls and with cinemas/bowling/ice skating places too.

There is plenty to do, just keep asking. The BCA club members will get you settled in no time!


----------



## PurplePlumb

Dear Jacky.

Thank you for the BCA Club, I have just found the website.

I hope you're move goes smothly for you next week.


----------



## Jacky

Hi again!

I just remembered that there is also Maadi Digla club which has all sorts of sports going on. Again do a google search to find out more. I think there is a membership fee to join, but maybe you could find out if you can pay a day fee if you only want to use it occasionally.

Another thing to try is to ask the school about things in the area. They often are very helpful as they have to find out for their teachers who they employ from the UK.

Hope you find something soon.

Jacky


----------



## kariem1510

Actually there are lots of things to do in heliopolis and Maadi too,
In heliopolis, you could go to City Stars ( the biggest and hippiest mall in Cairo)
you could also go to helipolis Club or the Shams Club, there is also lots of hotels like the meridian, AL Salam hotel 
In maadi, There is a whole community of Cafe and Resturants in Degla
and you most definitly have to go to Zamalek, one of the nicest neighbourhoods in cairo, whenever you're there, you should pay the coffee bean and Tea Leaf there a Visit.hanging out there is really relaxing.


----------



## kariem1510

Wish you a very pleasant time in cairo


----------



## salwa

PurplePlumb said:


> Hi,I am at work all day 6 days a week, my wife is at home and our son is at School during the days.We are a British family and moved here in April, my wife finds it hard to go out and meet people as she can't speak Arabic.* Is there any nice clubs she can join during the day to meet new people.Also my son is 7 years old and we are not sure of any local clubs for him.* Does anyone know of any fun clubs/parks/football clubs etc that we can join for him....* At present he goes to School and comes home and that is his only entertainment for him.* Any ideas to help us out...???




Hi
Iam an Egyptian lady ,living in Maadi Degla,used to be an expate in other countries,now Iam back to Egypt, in Maadi Too,would like to help any body wants any thing from Maddi Degla, would like also to help any lady who wants to learn arabic


----------



## txlstewart

salwa said:


> Hi
> Iam an Egyptian lady ,living in Maadi Degla,used to be an expate in other countries,now Iam back to Egypt, in Maadi Too,would like to help any body wants any thing from Maddi Degla, would like also to help any lady who wants to learn arabic


Thank you for your kind offer.


----------



## lilniki

Hi there! I am not yet an expat but dream to one day be living my dream. This is my first official post in the Egypt forum. 
I do not yet have anything planned except that I hope to be in Egypt sooner than later. I am trying to learn Arabic on my own and am plodding through alright. I extremely interested in the antiquities and history that Egypt has to offer and therefore I am also learning how to read hieroglyphics.
I am responding in this post mostly due to Salwa's offer to teach Arabic, though I do not think I am that far along yet and it would be difficult from so far away. I am very interested, however, on getting started on a friend base. I am a little leery of doing so on facebook and such, so I thought this would be a good place to start.
-Niki


----------



## txlstewart

lilniki said:


> Hi there! I am not yet an expat but dream to one day be living my dream. This is my first official post in the Egypt forum.
> I do not yet have anything planned except that I hope to be in Egypt sooner than later. I am trying to learn Arabic on my own and am plodding through alright. I extremely interested in the antiquities and history that Egypt has to offer and therefore I am also learning how to read hieroglyphics.
> I am responding in this post mostly due to Salwa's offer to teach Arabic, though I do not think I am that far along yet and it would be difficult from so far away. I am very interested, however, on getting started on a friend base. I am a little leery of doing so on facebook and such, so I thought this would be a good place to start.
> -Niki


Will you work whilst here? If so, arrange to get a job BEFORE you arrive. If you live near a university, see if there is someone there who can assist you in learning Arabic. 

Best of luck!


----------



## salwa

txlstewart said:


> Will you work whilst here? If so, arrange to get a job BEFORE you arrive. If you live near a university, see if there is someone there who can assist you in learning Arabic.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi Niki
will be happy to recive you in Egypt , you can find all what you need of the Egyptian hand craft in Khan Elkhalili,, I also will arrange ladies arabic class in September,actually after Ramadan month, you can then join us.


----------



## lilniki

I do plan on having arranged some work before I arrive in Egypt, luckily I have a lot of varied experience. I figure do my research while I am here in the states and make an educated guess and then once I get settled in I can look for something else if what I have chosen does not suit.
I am little unsure as of yet whether I should find an apartment while I am here or arrange for a hotel or short term flat and then look around once I get there. I want to be there yesterday but I figure the best bet is to get prepared, as best I can, while I am on familiar ground.

Unfortunately, I will not be there in September for the ladies classes. Thank you for the offer, it is much appreciated! Some day soon hopefully.


----------

